# Before and After AS5 and Case fan



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello all, just wanted to post a before and after thread. 

i had 1 120mm case fan in the back sucking air out 1 80 mm case fan on the side blowing air in. Arctic Freezer 7 HSF with regular ceramic thermalpaste.
-Temperatures were ideling in the 50°C to 52°C range and max load was at around 64°C.

after 1 silent 80 mm case fan in the front sucking air in and a good application of AC5
-temperatures are ideling at 46°C and load is 52°C to 54°C

that is a fairly good improvement and remember this is all in a tiny mid tower case. i assume the AC5 will take some burn in time and might go down a few degrees more.


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

Amazing what fresh, cool air and better thermal transfer can do


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

Rashiki said:


> Amazing what fresh, cool air and better thermal transfer can do


 yup now i just need some watercooling :grin: to get the p 940 to 4.2 ghz and ill be even more happy. but i dont think that will cram into the mid tower case as its already packed to the roof with a full size ATX board.


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

Then go with an external solution, like the Resterator, Waterchill or Exos  Just because you can't fit it doesn't mean it won't work. I do a lot of custom car audio builds as well, and my motto is "It ain't custom if you don't cut" 

:laugh:


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

true but i dont like lugging around extra stuff when going to lans  so external is a no no. i could mount the external resonator on the right side of the case etc etc etc i really wont bother withit unless i need more power


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 19, 2006)

Well, just get a taller case!


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

mmmm nope like i said thers no need unless i need more power, and thers no need for more power right now.


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

Fr4665 said:


> thers no need for more power right now.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

Rashiki said:


>


everything i play or do runs perfect on the rig  and if i need to render ill just cluster up my basement and have a cluster of 8 computers  :tongue:


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 19, 2006)

I guess you just don't get it. It is about a heat issue not power. More space in a case is a good thing. Personally mine is in its intended compartment in my desk and I have a small clamp fan blowing across the side of it. Oh, by the way, the sides are off of it too.


----------

